#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  excel table in PP

## Martines91

hi,

so after everything I have figured out that when I create a new table via insert table in powerpoint and I format it to what I want and resize it to what I want then it works as it shoulds e.g. I set 10 rows of viewing and whenever I go further than 10th row it stays there e.g. 12-22. But I need to anchor the top few rows, and when I do that it stops working as I want it, each time I set a different view lets say rows 17-27 and leave the table by clicking to the slide it returns to the top, what I want is to set the table to stay wherever I leave it, in any row I leave it at without returning to the top as if it wasn't anchored.. thanks

----------


## edwardsantiago

If you have PowerPoint slides that report regularly updated financial or numeric data that comes from an Excel spreadsheet, you can save a lot of time by linking the data instead of retyping it. This technique also allows you to secure the data from others changing it and prevents accidental transposition errors. This article shows you the step by step procedure for importing linked data from an Excel spreadsheet into a PowerPoint slide (works in PowerPoint 2003, 2007, 2010, 2013, 2016). See more at http://american-writers.org/

----------

